# This had me crying at work - amazing!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Someone should get that boy an electric chair for this!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- super cool! How exciting for the kid! Happen to know what kind of dog that is? Kinda looks like a Terv to me, but maybe not.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Someone should get that boy an electric chair for this!


That would be cool, but having a niece who has CP, I can assure you the walking is so much more rewarding for the kid. It's a true feat!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm such a sap. And I just put mascara on! I love showing my kids this stuff and reminding them they have no excuses to reach their goals.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes.. tears..My daughters work with handicapped adults and children..this is way cool..


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

My friend was there the day this was shot - she said it was so overwhelming and amazing.

The kid apparently was in the hospital and could not even turn her head. So the parents bought her a dog and brought it to the hospital and for two years this dog helped her learn how to move again. And as you can see the bond between them is AMAZING!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, that's amazing. The dog brought me to tears though! So patient and tuned into kid. :thumbup: to both of them!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! 

The dog is definitely a Terv


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

wildo said:


> That would be cool, but having a niece who has CP, I can assure you the walking is so much more rewarding for the kid. It's a true feat!


My brother has CP, and you took the word right out of my mouth....although in 52 years, my brother has never taken a single step.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Dang made me cry!! What a heart felt video! Sniff sniff.....
I'm happy to see their parent? so helpful and involved with their child. Touching and a tear jerker.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> That would be cool, but having a niece who has CP, I can assure you the walking is so much more rewarding for the kid. It's a true feat!


 
Oh okay- I didn't realize! There was a guy in the agility circuit here that had some sort of disease that put him in a wheelchair and so he ran his dog in an electric wheelchair and did quite well- even got his ADCH!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, to be clear, I'm definitely not saying that the wheelchair wouldn't rock. Just saying that for _some_ the achievement is in the walking. I know my niece (who is young) is just starting to be able to walk on her own- and she's quite proud of it. There are others who I'd imagine would be quite proud indeed to scoot around in the wheelchair.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

N Smith said:


> My friend was there the day this was shot - she said it was so overwhelming and amazing.
> 
> The kid apparently was in the hospital and could not even turn her head. So the parents bought her a dog and brought it to the hospital and for two years this dog helped her learn how to move again. And as you can see the bond between them is AMAZING!


This is beautiful. The video made me cry like a baby -- good thing I'm not at work right now!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

That is a really amazing video. Wow. Speechless! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Having a "little" (19 years old) cousin who is wheelchair bound (has MD) and who loves working with my dogs - this just did me in!

I shared it on my facebook so he could see it. He LOVES having Stark heel (formal) next to him while he is in the chair. Stark and my cousin share a special bond and so seeing this dog and his handler/child work through something like this... oh boy... pass the tissues!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Been crying for the past 5 minutes!! This is one of the best videos I've ever seen.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's another one. Apparently this dude went from walking, to using a walker, to using a motorized wheelchair before passing away last year:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful videos... couldn't help but cry.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Here's another one. Apparently this dude went from walking, to using a walker, to using a motorized wheelchair before passing away last year:
> 
> For Dennis - YouTube



This is the guy I was talking about. It was amazing to watch him run and to watch him get his ADCH!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I cried too!

Yhis video is from one year later, she got an electric wheelchair!


----------

